# AI Hydra on 25G



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Decided to try LED again. Already hate these light, but will give a chance.
This is a first day when T5s were removed.
Will run 2 weeks on the acclimatization schedule and will start to increase.
Have few SPS and zoas

Current settings are (recommended by many on RC):
Whites 26%
Red 10%
Green 10%
Royal and deep blue 50%
Uv 50%
Violet 50%
Ramp time 2 hours. Start at 2 PM - Sunset at 9 PM - 11 PM

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04726_zps0e6225a6.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

You know you love it  

Tank looks good, light will grow on you.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

uniboob said:


> You know you love it
> 
> Tank looks good, light will grow on you.


for now wife likes is. All other issues are not important 

That is why after 8 hours in use, I did not put them for sale yet

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

looks good sig, I think you might like the hydra better, you can really get a nice even spectrum of color so that it looks more like T5's instead of LED's that make your fish look black lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

what I like for sure that these produces less "disco" as resulted of the "frosted" lenzes. It was done by AI on purpose.

Also from what I see for now, the colors are much better than on my previous Razor

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Just wondering why you keep trying led if you like t5s? 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

kamal said:


> Just wondering why you keep trying led if you like t5s?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


it called insanity 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

LoL

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Well I hope you stick with them  But if you dont I hope I get to purchase the cut price hydras (greed is a terrible thing) lol 

I love the look btw


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Greg are you happy with the lights for now?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Greg when you sell these lights in 2 months I would love them for my frag tank!!!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Greg when you sell these lights in 2 months I would love them for my frag tank!!!


I asked him first and we are trading for vodka


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry guys back of the line you go. I have the vodka gift wrapped


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Get real people!! He trades for smokes and lighters


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

sig said:


> for now wife likes is. All other issues are not important
> 
> That is why after 8 hours in use, I did not put them for sale yet


Words of a wise man.........


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

sig said:


> it called insanity


You're not alone.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is the update. Nothing die yet and no signs of algae. SPS (birdsmnest, setosa, etc) growing much faster than with T5s.
I can not say that I am in love with these lights, but probably will do. 

Assuming I will be able to increase whites to at least 50% it could be perfect

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Taipan, when are you going to put up a thread of your new build? even if it's just crappy camera phone pics we'll take it!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I will eventually. I'm waiting for a few items and their are a few that are buried in my basement. It's a Snuffleupagus build.

Let's keep this thread on topic. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

can we get close ups of the SPS please? I can see birdsnest, and a red acro? I would suggest getting a yellow or blue milli into the mix as well. I think acros and millis will be the true test of the light. yellow millis will be hard to maintain colour without adequate lighting.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I will post new pictures after transfer to the new tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

cool. r you going all hydra on the new tank? I think 24k gold millis would be a good test for SPS lights. SUM brought in a bunch with the last order. I didn't get it bec. I knew my lights wouldn't be able to maintain that colour. It'll just get green in a month.


----------

